# tyre dressing



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

what is a good produt to get a good shine on the tyes after washing

as mine lasts about 2 days then are dull again


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i use Zaino Z16 and megs endurance

both are good but i prefer the Z16

usuall put around 2 coats on to get it looking good

picture with Z16


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I like AS Highstyle at the moment.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Meg's Endurance for me..............:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Another vote for Meg's Endurance!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i use megs hot rims at the mo but have to apply with app pad will be buying megs endurance next


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Currently using megs endurance, but liking the "satin" look that Z16 gives so might switch to that when i run out.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

for a really glossy look i like Turtle wax platium applied by brush and left on, should last a couple of weeks too.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I sometimes use Chemical Guys new look trim gel, but dont think it lasts that long

When I want a quick job I use Autosmart Highstyle and it looks good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sonus tyre dressing for me


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Meg's Hot Rims Gel, gives a nice shine and doesn't flink off like the spray version


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I've read blackfire is great, very durable too.. the pics i've seen look good!

Def. my next purchase


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

some of my currently products i use : autoglym instant tire dressing ("a good reference" for me), zaino Z16, blackfire, cg extreme shine dressing (works great on interor too) 

have try some 303 aerospace protectant today, one coat and buff, think to put a second layer without buffing 


if you want it goes long, prefer some solvant based product (blackfire, chemical guys) :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel is the winner for me, after trying pretty much all of them!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

this would help you out :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103809


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel is the winner for me, after trying pretty much all of them!


I like the glossy finish it gives, but it never seems to last that long to me.

Maybe I should give the tyres a real good scrub with APC/degreaser first, I tend to just give them a quick brush then dress when dry


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG New Look Trim Gel in action ,1 coat applied


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex-Clio said:


> I like the glossy finish it gives, but it never seems to last that long to me.
> 
> Maybe I should give the tyres a real good scrub with APC/degreaser first, I tend to just give them a quick brush then dress when dry


Yeah, prep is the key. Try Megs Super Degreaser or BH Surfex HD with a good stiff brush. I've got a 5L tub of Surfex if you want a small sample.

I find different tyres react differently to different dressings too... bit of a lottery at times!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

david g said:


> CG New Look Trim Gel in action ,1 coat applied


does it stay shiny like that david?

i like a bit sheen on my tyres (personal preference) and that looks very good


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Give the tyres a good old scrub with A degreaser prior to application ,then apply with a foam applicator ,the more coats you apply the higher the gloss ,then simply wipe any excess off prior to driving


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I find it does... outlasts Megs Endurance, that's for sure.

The water based ones are a waste of time in winter too


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, prep is the key. Try Megs Super Degreaser or BH Surfex HD with a good stiff brush. I've got a 5L tub of Surfex if you want a small sample.
> 
> I find different tyres react differently to different dressings too... bit of a lottery at times!


how small of a sample and at what cost :thumb:??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> how small of a sample and at what cost :thumb:??


He lives around the corner from me... so no Post Office hassles...


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

That must be what I need to do then, as I say I really like the finish it gives and the fact its a gel rather than a spray- Cheers Russ & David


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I find a buff off, then a second coat adds to its longevity too.

I'm keen to try Megs Hot Rims Gel, but it's not a product you can get in the UK anymore  I love the look of the Spray, but it lasts about 2 days!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> He lives around the corner from me... so no Post Office hassles...


Nice one Russ thanks for that mate I could come pick up, check out your collection aswell! lol

Just found this...a pic of when I first tried out the CG new look trim gel...










applied with a small foam wax applicator, Clearkote one I think it was..finish is good!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

After messing about with a few products i have used in the past Megs Trim Detailer followed by Hot Shine Spray. It works and lasts pretty well. Gives a gloss finishy with the hot shine and eventually gives the more matt finish of TD as it wears off.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, that looks great!!

I want to get a layer of 1000P on a silver car, so apologies if I begin washing it


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I find a buff off, then a second coat adds to its longevity too.
> 
> I'm keen to try Megs Hot Rims Gel, but it's not a product you can get in the UK anymore  I love the look of the Spray, but it lasts about 2 days!


Also Russ if you;re looking for a high gloss shine, in a spray similar to the Hot Shine for shows etc (so not botherd about durability) you could try out Autosmart Highstyle, you can have a sample of that off me if you like:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex-Clio said:


> Also Russ if you;re looking for a high gloss shine, in a spray similar to the Hot Shine for shows etc (so not botherd about durability) you could try out Autosmart Highstyle, you can have a sample of that off me if you like:thumb:


Sounds like a deal to me


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RussZS said:


> He lives around the corner from me... so no Post Office hassles...


cool :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, that looks great!!
> 
> I want to get a layer of 1000P on a silver car, so apologies if I begin washing it


Go for it , mini detailing day lol?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> does it stay shiny like that david?
> 
> i like a bit sheen on my tyres (personal preference) and that looks very good


It does indeed stay like that :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like using AG tyre dressing, it doesn't leave the tyres too shiny (Which I prefer) which is my main reason for buying it. Here's my car with the AG dressing on;


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I cannot seem to get on with Megs endurance gel at all. I'm currently using AS Highstyle and find it really good.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

AG tyre dressing i find absolute plop, goes on and lasts about 2 days


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> I like using AG tyre dressing, it doesn't leave the tyres too shiny (Which I prefer) which is my main reason for buying it. Here's my car with the AG dressing on;


I like AG Vinyl & Rubber Care on my tyres, which I _think_ may be the same as AG Tyre Dressing. Love the slick but not OTT finish it gives. Car's looking great btw :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> I cannot seem to get on with Megs endurance gel at all. I'm currently using AS Highstyle and find it really good.


i can't either, too greasy for me sonus dressing is much better


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Suasexed said:


> I like AG Vinyl & Rubber Care on my tyres, which I _think_ may be the same as AG Tyre Dressing.


Yep, its reported to be pretty much the same (bar perfume and colour). :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> i can't either, too greasy for me sonus dressing is much better


I bought some megs endurance from eBay last friday and currently seeing what I think, at the megs seminar they said it feeds the rubber which I did quite like the sound of , i.e., they claimed, even after the shine has gone down, the tyre remains in an "new" condition because it replaces the (whatever ingrediant they called it) which get lost naturally from the tyre wall. Could be BS of course, we will see!

So far I have done 160 miles (about 30 miles of that in rain) and the tyres are still like they were after application. I'll continue to report.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

david g said:


> It does indeed stay like that :thumb:


great stuff!

more to add to the list then :wall: 
:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Suasexed said:


> I like AG Vinyl & Rubber Care on my tyres, which I _think_ may be the same as AG Tyre Dressing. Love the slick but not OTT finish it gives. Car's looking great btw :thumb:


Thanks! I've got some Vinyl & Rubber care in my AG kit somewhere, should have used that instead. Oh well, it was in the 3 for the price of 2!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i cant see the tyre dressing being the same as the bumper care stuff, the bumper care is more of a gel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i cant see the tyre dressing being the same as the bumper care stuff, the bumper care is more of a gel.


they are on about vinyl and rubber care, not bumper care :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Swissvax Pneu and Chemical Guys new look trim gel, the CG stuff I scrubb in with a proper applicator and its seem to last a fair while, Pneu is the best though IMO

I normally clean them first with APC


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyonw got picture of Valet Pro Protectant on tyres?


----------



## geesh1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Undertaking an experiment. tried meguiars endurance the other day for the 1st time as ive been using a bulk rubber cleaner product, nice shine doesnt last long tho. Found the megs a bit 2 syrup-y didnt enjoy applying it 2 tyre, so i mixed some megs into my bulk rubber cleaner prob 90% rub cleaner 10% megs gel, looks awsome at the mo, wil try get a pic, wil give progress results over next few days!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I think that the AG tyre dressing looks a bit artificial for some reason...I dont know how best to put it, and it is messy to apply.

Highstyle is my fave for a spray on, and CG is my fave for gel, but it certainly needs a very clean tyre to produce durability


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Best lasting for me is Autoglym Rubber Plus

Also really like Blackfire Gel, Poorboys Bold and Bright and use Autoglym Super Sheen (Vinyl and Rubber) at Car Shows


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Autosmart Highstyle is a great product.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Autosmart Trim Wizard is like a really long lasting version of Highstyle when used on tyres. I also think i slightly prefer the look of the Trim Wizard although its very similar to Highstyle.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Megs endurance for me. Just make sure you give the tyres a good clean first. I normally clean the tyres with APC and a brush, rinse and dry, then apply a coat of Megs, leave for a while - 30mins/hour, then go over again with the same applicator (no more product).


----------



## my fast (Feb 16, 2009)

megs endurance for me too


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

ROBS3 said:


> Megs endurance for me. Just make sure you give the tyres a good clean first. I normally clean the tyres with APC and a brush, rinse and dry, then apply a coat of Megs, leave for a while - 30mins/hour, then go over again with the same applicator (no more product).


Good tip. I sometimes use some cheap W5 tire foam over the gel. Look very good imho. Just spray and wipe away. Looks a bit matt that way :thumb:


----------



## hashley (Oct 6, 2008)

*autogymne tyre dressing*

what is the best way to use autoglmne tyre dressing, its in a spray bottle but it seems silly to get the alloy wheel that is lovely and clean covered in it.
so i have been spraying it on a cloth and using the cloth on the tyres.
thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hashley said:


> what is the best way to use autoglmne tyre dressing, its in a spray bottle but it seems silly to get the alloy wheel that is lovely and clean covered in it.
> so i have been spraying it on a cloth and using the cloth on the tyres.
> thanks


buy cheap sponges from poundland 4 for £1.00 or asda or Morison's 29/30p each and cut these up


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Now that my car is wearing Toyo Proxes, I have been using Megs Hot Shine Spray via a dedicated Megs foam applicator pad.
A tip which I blatantly stole of Dave_KG ...Cheers mate!:thumb:

Due to the smooth nature of the sidewalls, the stuff glides on and leaves a perfect finish IMHO. A quick run round with an old MF to remove any excess and job done :thumb:

The car did have Pirelli P6000s on and they have many, many vertical ridges on the sidewall. It made dressing them a real PITA! therefore I never really made an effort to keep them dressed.
In comparison, I have been topping up the Toyos every couple of days or so.

Not perhaps strictly essential, but I love the look of properly dressed tyres and I feel it really adds to the overall 'detailed' look of a car.

I also tend to have a quick whip round with the MF on the alloys to keep the brake dust and grime in check :thumb:



So just to re-cap, find something you like and use it often!



Chris


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Autosmart Trim Wizard is like a really long lasting version of Highstyle when used on tyres. I also think i slightly prefer the look of the Trim Wizard although its very similar to Highstyle.


I'm sorry i going to have to dis-agree with you mate.

Used it a few times on my van and car last year it lasts only day and on trim after an IP wipe down lasted days too infact i think if it rained that day it would have washed off its probably one of the worst AS products they make IMO.
:thumb:


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by Alex-Clio 
I like the glossy finish it gives, but it never seems to last that long to me.

Maybe I should give the tyres a real good scrub with APC/degreaser first, I tend to just give them a quick brush then dress when dry 

Yeah, prep is the key. Try Megs Super Degreaser or BH Surfex HD with a good stiff brush. I've got a 5L tub of Surfex if you want a small sample.

I find different tyres react differently to different dressings too... bit of a lottery at times!

please

pm sent


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Rich said:


> *Best lasting for me is Autoglym Rubber Plus*
> 
> Also really like Blackfire Gel, Poorboys Bold and Bright and use Autoglym Super Sheen (Vinyl and Rubber) at Car Shows


I have a sample of that but i find it quite hard to apply successfully. How do you apply mate?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> I'm sorry i going to have to dis-agree with you mate.
> 
> Used it a few times on my van and car last year it lasts only day and on trim after an IP wipe down lasted days too infact i think if it rained that day it would have washed off its probably one of the worst AS products they make IMO.
> :thumb:


Are you on about the Tyres or Trim Graham? Deffo something wrong if Trim Wizard didnt last well on your tyres. I honestly find it lasts and lasts even in wet weather. We have customers who wont use anything but Trim Wizard for that reason. I am using Highstyle at the minute as i ran out of TW and ive noticed the drop in durability.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

i have used many tyre dressing's and none beat trim wizard 2 coat's over a month ago, went to my rep's the other night and he thought they had only been done in the last couple of day's question answered in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> i have used many tyre dressing's and none beat trim wizard 2 coat's over a month ago, went to my rep's the other night and he thought they had only been done in the last couple of day's question answered in my opinion:thumb:


Absolutely, i really cant understand Graham having problems with it not lasting. Id go as far as to say id back it against any other 'wet look' tyre dressing for durability.


----------



## dan106 (May 6, 2009)

i bought a 5 litre bottle of AG rubber plus cleaner and i pour a bit in a bucket and wipe the tires over with a sponge i think it works great and you can use the cleaner on the engine bay plastics and all sorts of plastics!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Megs Endurance, 2 coats.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Now that my car is wearing Toyo Proxes, I have been using Megs Hot Shine Spray via a dedicated Megs foam applicator pad.
> A tip which I blatantly stole of Dave_KG ...Cheers mate!:thumb:
> 
> Due to the smooth nature of the sidewalls, the stuff glides on and leaves a perfect finish IMHO. A quick run round with an old MF to remove any excess and job done :thumb:
> ...


Proxes do lend themselves to a having tyre dressings applied. Mine were previously clad in Conti Sport Contact 2's and they are a bit of a pain.


----------

